# Singapore Open 2008



## shadowpartner (Jul 27, 2008)

haha,1st tournament ever held in singapore

who is going?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 27, 2008)

Is it even going to be official?

I heard Ron laid a smackdown on the organizers.


----------



## Statical (Jul 27, 2008)

i am going but i dont think its wca official


----------

